# Different words and their meanings between the Australian and American Language



## Peanut (Jan 26, 2017)

Ok folks as you all know by now I'm an Australian married to an Amercan and some of the words that we have a problem with in communication is as follows:-

Thongs = Flip Flops
Lounge = Living Room
Toilet = Bathroom
Porridge = Oat meal
Jumper =  Sweater
Runners = sneakers

What words have you come across that are foreign to you? Please do share. this should not only be fun but also a learning experience and also please don't forget to add abbreviated words also.

I already know about the LOL but that's about it.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 26, 2017)

Rubber = Eraser
Holiday = vacation 


There are lots of difference when it comes to cars (or automobiles)
Bonnet = Hood
Muffler = Silencer
Boot = Trunk
Petrol = Gas

I can think of others that I'd best not print.


----------



## RubyK (Jan 26, 2017)

My daughter and her significant other were in England over the holidays. She caught a cold while there and bought some cough medicine named "Chesty Cough." That's a much nicer name than Robitussin, isn't it? She also said that Nyquil is called either "Day Nurse" or "Night Nurse."  I like that.

I know nothing about Australian words, but the ones already posted are fun. I like "silencer" for muffler.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 26, 2017)

car park =  parking lot

wrench= spanner


----------



## Peanut (Jan 26, 2017)

Thanks Capt lightning,

I just remembered another saying for Petrol and  Gas = Fuel


----------



## Peanut (Jan 26, 2017)

Ruby, like you I too know nothing of the American words and am just slowly learning them but every time i speak my accent seems to confuse people along with my pronunciation of the American language as my husband tells me i speak funny because my r's are missing in my words. hahahaha

hey that's another thing when we laugh we say hahaha you guys say hehehe pretty cool isn't it?


----------



## Peanut (Jan 26, 2017)

Hey Falcon, 

The other day i was asking my husband where the stanley knife was as i wanted to rip up some boxes for the rubbish and he told me that they were called box cutters.


----------



## Peanut (Jan 26, 2017)

oh here's some more

Rubbish = Trash

Stanley Knife = Box cutters

Plaster = mud

Lounge = Sofa

bloody oath = right

mate = friend

Bogan = Redneck


----------



## Steve LS (Feb 12, 2017)

Here in America flip flops were called beach thongs.
Then when those butt floss bikini bottoms came along layful: we started calling them flip flops.


----------



## Wilberforce (Feb 12, 2017)

ladybirds.ladybugs
fannypack, bumbag
handbag,purse
facecloth, flannel
cornstarch, cornflour
caster sugar, berry sugar
beetroot, beets
aubergines, eggplant


----------

